# Battery Doctor für Android



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2011)

*Battery Doctor für Android*

Hallo zusammen.
Seit ungefähr 3 Wochen habe Ich das HTC Sensation und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Handy.
Jetzt habe Ich von einem Kollegen gehört das es Ratsam wäre sich den Battery Doctor aufs Handy zupacken.
Jetzt würde Ich gerne eure Meinung dazu hören ob es Ratsam wäre sich das Tool bzw. App aufs Handy zupacken.
Hier der Link :

https://market.android.com/details?id=net.lepeng.batterydoctor

Gruß
MATRIX KILLER


----------



## Crenshaw (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Battery Doctor für Android*

Ich empfehle da eher Juice Defender 

bringt um einiges mehr und kann auch mehr


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Battery Doctor für Android*

Wie sieht es den bei Juice Defender mit der zyklische Aufladung geschichte aus 

Ist den zwischen den beiden Tools ein grosser unterschied.


----------



## Crenshaw (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Battery Doctor für Android*

Zyklische Aufladung? 

Keine Ahnung aber bei mir hats die Akkuleistung fast verdoppelt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Battery Doctor für Android*

So steht es in dem Text von Battery Doctor 

Welches Handy hast du den Crenshaw.

EDIT: Aber was genau ist den jetzt der Unterschied zwischen den Tools.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Battery Doctor für Android*

Battery Doctor, Juice Defender etc, diesen Müll hatte ich alle schon drauf. Es verlängert bei mir zwar die Akkuleistung (nur bei 100% korrekter Einstelllung), hatte dann aber mit Probleme zu kämpfen. Zum Beispiel hat mein Sense-Wetter-Widget oder mein FriendStream nicht mehr aktualisiert. Wenn die aktualisieren wollten, bekamen sie keine Verbindung und das Mobile Netz wurde erst 10 Sekunden danach für Unnütz 2 Sekunden lang angeschatet. Das hat wiederrum die Akkuleistung verrringert.

Wenn du wirklich sparen willst, hol dir fürs Sensation den Anker 1900er Akku, der verdoppelt die Leistung ohne Einbußen. DAnn würde ich noch die Helligkeit runterdrehen, aber nicht auf "Automatisch" stellen, da sonst dauerhaft der Lichtsensor an ist. Auch hilt es sehr in den Toneinstellungen die Punkte "Klingeln beim Hochheben beenden" und "Taschenmodus" zu deaktivieren. In ersten Fall ist immer der G-Sensor an und im zweiten ebenfalls immer der Lichtsensor. Und als letzte Maßnahme: Unter "Anwendungen" auf "Entwicklung" gehen und dort falsche Standorte erlauben. Wurde nämlich ein falscher Standort geortet, wird das GPS direkt nochmal aktiviert, nur um eine genaue Position zu bekommen. Nachteil an dieser Option: Manchmal steht im Wetterwidget auf ländlichen Umgebungen nur "Deutschland". 

Damit sparst du viel mehr als mit Juice Defender etc.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Crenshaw (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Battery Doctor für Android*

Ich hab das Wildfire s 
Der einzige Manko an dem Handy ist der Akku nach einem Tag ist er leer. 
Bei nicht zu intensiver Nutzung hält er jetzt knapp zwei Tage (plus Nacht) ohne aufgeladen werden zu müssen.

Ich hatte nie mit irgendwelchen Problemem zu kämpfen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Battery Doctor für Android*

Mein Pyramid hält ebenfalls einen Tag, im Idle auch zwei. Da ich aber kein Juice Defender benutze, einen durchaus größeren Screen habe und generell mehr Dampf unterm Podex würd ich sogar sagen, dass für die leistung/Displaygröße dein Buzz sogar recht kurz läuft. Hast du irgendwelche CPU-Fresser wie Dropbox oder so drauf? Dropbox hat meine Akkudauer um gute 6 Stunden Idle gekürzt. Deshlab bin ich jetzt endgültig auf nen FTP-Server umgestiegen, wo keiner die Adresse kennt.


----------



## Crenshaw (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Battery Doctor für Android*

Nein du kannst ja mal in die Testberichte schauen 
Das läuft von Werk aus einen Tag..


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Battery Doctor für Android*

Okay, das ist interessant. Vor allem das ich länger durchhalte als du verwundert mich. Naja, anderes System, anderes Handy, andere Möglichkeiten Akku zu sparen.  Aber die Tipps von mir solltest du trotzdem beherzigen, ich weiß nur nicht ob das so genau auf Sense 2.1 übertragbar ist, hab selber Sense 3.5. Mein Wildfire Classic ist schon was her.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ation/193374-battery-doctor-fuer-android.html


----------



## Crenshaw (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Battery Doctor für Android*

Der Akku ist insgesamt einfach ziemlich schwach deswegen


----------

